# Hi I'm new!



## FreddyK (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi there, I'm based in Leicester and only just joined the TTOC...

- fK


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

yo yo yo freddyk is in da house :-*

z


----------

